# Comunicacion PC a PC via Firewire



## producer (Abr 13, 2005)

Necesito trasladar unos documentos muy grandes de una computadora a otra, puedo hacerlo via Firewire y como (necesito algun software o solo conecto y ya)?

Gracias


----------



## Raflex (Abr 13, 2005)

Hola, puedes enviar archivos por medio de un cable cruzado para red, lo que tienes que hacer es configurar el ip de las 2 computadoras a conectar, una que sea un numero superior a la otra, por ejemplo 100.100.1.1 y la otra 100.100.1.2. para mandar los archivos lo haces por medio de mostrar redes y asi te conectas a la computadora destino.

Otra forma es por puerto paralelo, tambien es un cable cruzado, pero tienes que bajar un programa como el laplink.


----------

